# اريد تركيبة مجربة لــ مزيل الدم و الحبر من الاقمشة ....ارجوكم المساعدة ضروري



## xspeeder (6 مايو 2013)

*ارجوكم يا شباب ساعدوني في ايجاد هذه التركيبات ... و لكم جزيل الشكر

اريد تركيبة مجربة لــ مزيل الدم و الحبر من الاقمشة ....ارجوكم المساعدة ضروري*


----------



## xspeeder (7 مايو 2013)

ارجو المساعدة جدا جدا باللله عليكو يا اخوانييييي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (20 فبراير 2014)

عندى عينات كثيره لمزيلات البقع - بحكم عملى - بما فيها الدم والحبر الخ وامنه تماما على المنسوجات بكافة انواعها وبامكانك مراسلتى [email protected] وبامكانى ارسال بعضها اليك فمزيلات البقع فى المدرسة الحديثه تهتم بالاثار البيئيه ومتطوره جدا وهو ما نحتاجه فى التفكير فى صناعاتنا وليس مجرد اللهث حول تجارب بدائيه تفتقر لابسط قواعد اصول الصناعه


----------



## اثيرالعرب (5 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز انا مثلك اعاني من نفس المشكلة ولم اجد حتى الان خلطة لازالة الحبر من الملابس اتمنى ان يفيدونا بعض الاخوة اذا كانت لديهم اي معلومة
ولهم الاجر والثواب


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (6 مارس 2014)

راسلنى على الميل لأعرف كيفية ارسال العينات المجانيه لك - وان لاقت القبول سأشرح لك باقى الخطوات -سواء التصنيع او تحديد المجال - حيث مزيلات الحبر متسعة الاستخدام


----------



## الهمس جهرا (5 أبريل 2014)

لم اجد معلومة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 أبريل 2014)

هناك تركيبات تخص الدم - ولكن لها علاقه بنوعية المنسوجات - وتركيبات الحبر ايضا- ومجال العمل يفرق - هوايه - مغسله - دراى كلين - مغسلة فندق - مصنع - مستشفى - نوعية الملبوسات المتداوله- معرفة كل هذا يجعل كتابة التركيبه اقرب الى الصواب- وكما قلت فى السابق ليست الامور كتابة تركيبه - بل- معرفة كل الظروف وملاحظات التصنيع وتفاعل صاحب التجربه معى- والاطمئنان على خطوات التجربه خطوه -خطوه- واذا كانت المعلومات بها شيئ من السريه - راسلنى على الميل - [email protected] - واذا كانت الامور نمطيه اجب على التساؤلات من خلال الموقع وسأذكركم بأمر ان عدد ما انتجته بالفعل من مزيلات البقع- - سواء تركيبات للغير او لى بلغ اكثر من60 تركيبه وكان نصيب الدم والحبر اكثر من 15 تركيبه- وحتى اضعكم فى الصوره
مثلا الحبر - فى حالة الملابس القطنيه - غير الملابس المختلطه حتى التعامل مختلف - ونوع الحبر - سواء ذو الاساس المائى او غيره ستختلف التركيبه وطريقة الاستخدام-ولى سابق تجارب مع الزملاء ماان ابدأ بقولى لايوجد تركيبه واحده تصلح لكل انواع الحبر حتى يبدو عليه عدم الاقتناع ان لم يكن عدم التصديق -وما ان ابدأبالشرح - حتى اجده يحدد لى المطلوب - وعن اقتناع.


----------



## youssofkh (8 أغسطس 2014)

سلام اذا بدك قبل الغسيل افرك بقعة الحبر بل تنر ب النسبة للدم في مادة من idoklin بتشتريها جاهزة


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (8 أغسطس 2014)

لم افهم تعليقك ولكن خذ هذا المثل.
تركيبة مزيل الحبر يكتب عليها - مزبل حبر قلم جاف من منسوجات - او مزيل حبر ماركر من منسوجات صناعيه - او مزيل حبر من منسوجات (غير صالح للمنسوجات السليوليزيه) ... وهكذا - ومزيل الحبر بالذات - تركيبه تخصصيه وتستعملها محلات الدراى كلين لدرايتهم بمشاكل البقع وطريقة ازالتها- اى ان ربة البيت قد تفشل فى ازالة بقعة الحبر حتى لو استخدمت المزيل المناسب ان لم تعرف بحرفية ازالة البقعه.


----------



## youssofkh (19 أغسطس 2014)

صديقي بعد التجربة في ماده اسمها idoklin وهي فتاكه للحبر ولزيوت او كما قلت لك التنر


----------



## سلامة فتحي (7 أكتوبر 2014)

اين نجد هذه المادة idoklin ​اين تباع


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## samiiih (19 أبريل 2015)

محمود فتحى حماد قال:


> هناك تركيبات تخص الدم - ولكن لها علاقه بنوعية المنسوجات - وتركيبات الحبر ايضا- ومجال العمل يفرق - هوايه - مغسله - دراى كلين - مغسلة فندق - مصنع - مستشفى - نوعية الملبوسات المتداوله- معرفة كل هذا يجعل كتابة التركيبه اقرب الى الصواب- وكما قلت فى السابق ليست الامور كتابة تركيبه - بل- معرفة كل الظروف وملاحظات التصنيع وتفاعل صاحب التجربه معى- والاطمئنان على خطوات التجربه خطوه -خطوه- واذا كانت المعلومات بها شيئ من السريه - راسلنى على الميل - [email protected] - واذا كانت الامور نمطيه اجب على التساؤلات من خلال الموقع وسأذكركم بأمر ان عدد ما انتجته بالفعل من مزيلات البقع- - سواء تركيبات للغير او لى بلغ اكثر من60 تركيبه وكان نصيب الدم والحبر اكثر من 15 تركيبه- وحتى اضعكم فى الصوره
> مثلا الحبر - فى حالة الملابس القطنيه - غير الملابس المختلطه حتى التعامل مختلف - ونوع الحبر - سواء ذو الاساس المائى او غيره ستختلف التركيبه وطريقة الاستخدام-ولى سابق تجارب مع الزملاء ماان ابدأ بقولى لايوجد تركيبه واحده تصلح لكل انواع الحبر حتى يبدو عليه عدم الاقتناع ان لم يكن عدم التصديق -وما ان ابدأبالشرح - حتى اجده يحدد لى المطلوب - وعن اقتناع.


انا فعلا يا استاذ محمود محتاج تركيبة مزيل الدم لمستشفى انا طبعا لست في علم حضرتك لكن انا باعتقد انها تكون ماء اكسجين وصودا اش وملح ليمون وedta لكن النسب بقى لسة ماجربتهاش


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (24 أبريل 2015)

طيب يا صاحبي ماتيجى نفكر بطريقة كيماوية شوية . طبعا ملح الليمون هنا القصد منه السيتريك مش سترات الصوديوم ده طبيعى اتعودنا عليه فى الكلام. وده بيبقى وسطه حامضى . والصودا الاش قلوية .طيب هانخلطهم ازاى؟. طيب والسيتريك والصودا الاش والاكسجين والاديتا هايعملو ايه فى بقعة بروتين الهيبارين اصبح فيبرين واتجمدت ؟ يبقى احنا محتاجين مادة الاول تتغلغل وبعدين تشتت البقعة وشوية مبيضات تزيل الاصفرار من مكان البقعة بعد خروجها ومادة تمنع ترسيبها تانى على النسيج ويجوز مذيب لذيذ كدة يلم المواضيع دى كلها وياريت يكون امتزاجه بالماء ضعيف فيعكر بمجرد اضافة الماء عليه يقوم يدى قيمه تجارية للتركيبه. وياسلام بقى على حاجة تعمل سيوله للدم دوا للجلطة يعنى ممكن سالسيليك يفى بالغرض. المهم الكيميائى زى الترزى ياخد المقاسات وياخد باله من الشكل العام ويفصل حاجة تليق معاه. مفيش تركيبات ثابتة ابدا . الاساس العلمى ثابت واحيانا بيتغير وكتير بيطلع غلط. ناخد كل المعطيات من نوع مادة البقعة الى نوع النسيج وبعدين نعمل البحث لوضع تركيبة تتفوق عليها ونراعى فيها الشكل التسويقى بالاخذ فى الاعتبار لخبرات العميل ونفسيته. وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## samiiih (25 أبريل 2015)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> طيب يا صاحبي ماتيجى نفكر بطريقة كيماوية شوية . طبعا ملح الليمون هنا القصد منه السيتريك مش سترات الصوديوم ده طبيعى اتعودنا عليه فى الكلام. وده بيبقى وسطه حامضى . والصودا الاش قلوية .طيب هانخلطهم ازاى؟. طيب والسيتريك والصودا الاش والاكسجين والاديتا هايعملو ايه فى بقعة بروتين الهيبارين اصبح فيبرين واتجمدت ؟ يبقى احنا محتاجين مادة الاول تتغلغل وبعدين تشتت البقعة وشوية مبيضات تزيل الاصفرار من مكان البقعة بعد خروجها ومادة تمنع ترسيبها تانى على النسيج ويجوز مذيب لذيذ كدة يلم المواضيع دى كلها وياريت يكون امتزاجه بالماء ضعيف فيعكر بمجرد اضافة الماء عليه يقوم يدى قيمه تجارية للتركيبه. وياسلام بقى على حاجة تعمل سيوله للدم دوا للجلطة يعنى ممكن سالسيليك يفى بالغرض. المهم الكيميائى زى الترزى ياخد المقاسات وياخد باله من الشكل العام ويفصل حاجة تليق معاه. مفيش تركيبات ثابتة ابدا . الاساس العلمى ثابت واحيانا بيتغير وكتير بيطلع غلط. ناخد كل المعطيات من نوع مادة البقعة الى نوع النسيج وبعدين نعمل البحث لوضع تركيبة تتفوق عليها ونراعى فيها الشكل التسويقى بالاخذ فى الاعتبار لخبرات العميل ونفسيته. وربنا يوفقكم


الله ينور عليك يا استاذ عبد القادر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 أبريل 2015)

وعليك يا سميح بك.


----------

